# Pigeon young bird missing from nest !!



## coolbird (Jul 27, 2013)

In my balcony there were two pigeon eggs that hatched a week ago. The parents used to take turns to sit on the two young birds. Two days ago, I noticed that one of the squeakers was missing and the parents were nowhere to be seen, which was unusual because ever since I saw the two eggs, at least one of the parents (if not both around) used to guard the eggs. But when the parents were away (for about an hour), there was only the squeaker all alone during this time. I was thinking that the parents decided to shift the nest and probably it took the other squeaker and would come back to take the other one as well. It has been two days since, but there is only one squeaker now and I am wondering what has happened to the poor squeaker that is missing. I do not live in the ground floor and the balcony is so secure that no other birds would have come to take it away or no access to cats or even the squeaker would not have fallen down, I am pretty sure. But please tell me what might have happened to the other missing young bird. Responses are very much appreciated.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

If cats or rodents can't get on the balcony, then it was probably a hawk.
Are the parents still coming back and feeding the other baby? If not you need to bring it inside and take over.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Coolbird,
Thank you for caring and worrying about the feral pigeons. You have such a good heart and I wish more people in the world was like you.

Please keep us posted on the pigeon family.


----------



## coolbird (Jul 27, 2013)

Msfreebird, I haven't seen any birds around my balcony in years other than these set of pigeons that visit. Do you still believe in the hawk possibility that stole one of the young pigeons? Is it possible that the parents went behind the hawk chasing to retrieve the baby pigeon and that's why they were not around the nest guarding the other young pigeon? In any case, the other young one is doing fine till now with the parents guarding well.

Miss - Sassypants, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

coolbird said:


> Msfreebird, I haven't seen any birds around my balcony in years other than these set of pigeons that visit. Do you still believe in the hawk possibility that stole one of the young pigeons? *Is it possible that the parents went behind the hawk chasing to retrieve the baby pigeon and that's why they were not around the nest guarding the other young pigeon?* In any case, the other young one is doing fine till now with the parents guarding well.
> 
> Miss - Sassypants, thanks for the kind words.


That is very unlikely.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I would have to agree. If there was no access to any ground predators to the balcony, the it is likely a flying predator took him. The only other possibility is it may have fallen, but I don't know how likely that is.

I have no idea what you balcony looks like, is it possible the other baby somehow got moved elsewhere on the balcony ? (dumb question, I know).

Does any other human have access to your balcony ? A neighbor ? The building manager, etc ?

I DO agree with Ms.Freebird...if a hawk got the first one, he/she will try to come back for the second one.

You can either try to cover the nest with something which still allows the Pigeons to come in, such as some plywood or a box with 2 sides open (in which case, also place a good-sized mirror near the entrance to the nest area) and keep your fingers crossed that the Parents will keep tending the nest (I have placed plywood lean-to's over pigeon nests before and had the Parents return to it no problem)...or play it safe and make sure there's no chance the hawk can ever get the second baby ~ which would require you bring him/her inside and take over raising the baby.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could have been a hawk or a crow.
How high is the balcony?


----------



## coolbird (Jul 27, 2013)

I live in the fifth floor. It is a high raise building, I live downtown, literally I have not seen any birds other than a few set of pigeons coming to my balcony. I am the only one that has access to the balcony. The possibility of the young bird falling down is impossible, for sure in my balcony.

It has been ten days since the eggs hatched, how many days still is that young pigeon sensitive to this hawk possibility situation? (still I am not positive if hawk would have taken it, but I will have to agree to the experts who replied to my questions). If that was the case then why did both the parent pigeons leave the other young one unguarded for about an hour !! (I am just curious and trying to find what happened to the other young bird). There are always 4-5 pigeons around these days, do I have to drive them away because it is drawing attention to hawks around? (again !! if that is a possibility)

Thanks all for the kind reply.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

The parents start to leave the babies a little longer around 10 days old. Juvenile birds of prey are out now and they will take stupid risks because their not experienced hunters yet!.......coming onto a balcony. Your probably right, the pigeons might have caught their attention and they followed them home, unless the baby fell out of the nest and toddled behind something on the balcony.
I agree with Jaye that you need to try to cover/hide/camouflage the nest with something and hope that you don't scare the parents away. You could even try putting some large potted plants in front of the nest. But you have to make sure the parents are still feeding the baby thats left. If not, bring him inside and we'll walk you thru it. 
Thank you for caring about this little family


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Sad story, Thank you for caring about the pigeons. Please keep us posted on the pigeon family. Is the other baby in good health?


----------



## Pigeonngone (Sep 19, 2021)

coolbird said:


> In my balcony there were two pigeon eggs that hatched a week ago. The parents used to take turns to sit on the two young birds. Two days ago, I noticed that one of the squeakers was missing and the parents were nowhere to be seen, which was unusual because ever since I saw the two eggs, at least one of the parents (if not both around) used to guard the eggs. But when the parents were away (for about an hour), there was only the squeaker all alone during this time. I was thinking that the parents decided to shift the nest and probably it took the other squeaker and would come back to take the other one as well. It has been two days since, but there is only one squeaker now and I am wondering what has happened to the poor squeaker that is missing. I do not live in the ground floor and the balcony is so secure that no other birds would have come to take it away or no access to cats or even the squeaker would not have fallen down, I am pretty sure. But please tell me what might have happened to the other missing young bird. Responses are very much appreciated.



Hello,
We too have a similar situation. Mother and father pigeon birthed 2 baby eggs right outside out balcony in a plant pot. One baby died on birth (it was raining heavily and we assumed it drowned in the pot itself ) Second baby bird survived for 2 weeks and was being able to stand, respond and cuddle feed with her mother who checked and regularly took care of her. One morning opened the curtains and she was there, next moment after 1 hr she was gone. Not old enough to fly... balcony accessible by predators. 

Wefeel terrible. Mother father and pigeon community looking around, sent our staff to scour the grounds as well but no sign of him or her. Will miss the life 😪😢

Love you always my little swoopet


Our entire family adored her


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you don't mind them nesting on your balcony, provide them with a safer nesting site. You can put a shelf high up in one corner, will be much safer for them.


----------



## Pigeonsonbalcony (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi All,

This is a sad story about the pigeon going missing. We have pigeons on our balcony and initially we put food down for the parents, but then moved it when we realised it was attracting other birds. It was hidden, as we thought, but the birds just knew it was there. We feared for the babies, when the other birds arrived, but my son, who has been working from home because of Covid, has been chasing other birds away and keeping guard as we are quite invested in the welfare of the pigeon family. We haven't had any go missing, but have been concerned when the parents seem to become neglectful and even left the baby overnight, which was really alarming. I put a cardboard box over it during the night, with an open doorway. This went on for 2 nights, the second morning I scooped it up and took it to the rescue centre and on arrival, as I was handing it over, my son phoned me and said the parents were back. So I quickly grabbed it back and shot off home, replaced the baby and after that the parents were very attentive and that baby has now grown up and left. How stressful is this though, when the parents seem neglectful?


----------



## Pigeonsonbalcony (Aug 13, 2021)

The picture on my profile is the baby that was left for 2 nights, goodness knows what the parents were doing during that time. Happily though it has now grown and flown. It does visit though which is nice.

However, I was wondering what sort of alternative nest can I give them, so we can once again use our balcony? If they have another egg and we moved it to a nest box or shelf, would the parents find it and look after it? Say if we put something on the wall so it is covered by the roof of the building...it can get quite windy though. Is there a suitable pigeon hutch that you guys could recommend so it could feel safe, but we could sit on the balcony...and keep the area more clean as they have literally made it look like a bomb site?


----------

